# Schweizer Stube



## Rascal (4. Dezember 2006)

Hoi zäme,
_Damit auch alle verstehen was ich schreibe bleib ich mal beim Schriftdeutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _

Immer mal wieder merke ich, dass es hier im Forum doch einige Schweizer gibt.
Also, meldet euch doch mal hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach mal den Anfang, ich wohne in Münchwilen bzw. St.Gallen (Ostschweiz)
Aufgewachsen bin ich entlang der Bodenseeküste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach, und mein "Zweitwohnsitz" wäre im Wallis: Naters (bei Brig) sowie Oberwald (ganz im Osten)

Und für die Fanatiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



```
[img]http://permanent.h-bomb.ch/ch.png[/img]
```
in der Sig ergibt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gemeldete Eidgenossen:
Rascal
Carcharoth
BeyondTheSilence
Nimbrod
Eiradin
daemonrage
Bl1nd


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Dezember 2006)

<-- Berner, aber nicht langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (4. Dezember 2006)

<-- Zürcher :-)

genauer:

geborener Stadt Zürcher
aufgewachsen in SG
wohnhaft in A^3


----------



## Rascal (8. Dezember 2006)

Hm dachte eigentlich das es mehr sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hm bei uns aufm Server gibts ne Gilde _Credit Suisse_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbrod (8. Dezember 2006)

najo auf anetheron gibts komplette berbewohner gilden ^^, nette rehe retten,  eidgenossen .. ähm ich glaub studentenverbindung und viele ösis gibs zum beispiel bei nagan rothas und ich würe auc sagen bei bugged ^^


----------



## Eiradin (9. Dezember 2006)

Salü zäma!

Komme ursprünglich aus Graubünden, doch dann hat's mich als "Wirtschaftsflüchtling" nach dem Studium in den Grossraum ZH/AG verschlagen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In unserer Gilde sind wir auch einige Schweizer (hauptsächlich Arbeitskollegen), d.h. unser Altersschnitt ist evtl. etwas höher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss, Eiradin


----------



## daemonrage (9. Dezember 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


grüess vom taureDruid vo Malfurion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl1nd (9. Dezember 2006)

Heeeeeey Lüüütlis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chume usem schöne Kt. Bärn, Wynau ar gränze zum Aargou...


Stay tune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Influ (12. Dezember 2006)

Sali zäme, i bi in Luzern gebore und wohne sit 15 Jahr in Bern.

I mire zuekünftige Gilde spiele äbefaus es paar kollege us dr schwiz mit, (ca. 9 )

*schleichwerbung* Ahorn-Gilde

Hoffe es mäude sich no meh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanu123 (16. Dezember 2006)

So dann melde ich mich auch, mal.

Ich wohne in Biel, dass im Kanton Bern liegt.


----------



## Soultrain (18. Dezember 2006)

<--- Zürich Oberland 4tw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



giebt doch bestimmt noch mehr schweizer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Soultrain


----------



## Bl1nd (19. Dezember 2006)

Soultrain schrieb:


> <--- Zürich Oberland 4tw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe, Züri het es Oberland ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Dezember 2006)

Bl1nd schrieb:


> hehe, Züri het es Oberland ??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, sie nennen es Oberland. Eigentlich ists nur ne kleine Ansammlung von Hügeln...
Nicht zu vergleichen mit dem wunderschönen Berner Oberland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"Wäh, die Berner haben ein Oberland, ich will auch eins!"


----------



## Bl1nd (19. Dezember 2006)

Jop.... wir hamns halt schön im Kanton Bern.. Be üs het sHeidi haut no Strapse ah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krazi (19. Dezember 2006)

AU n berner (eig. Thun)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
greeez  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firderis (19. Dezember 2006)

Na, da muss ich ja den "Eidgenossen" gleich weiter helfen die Fahne hochzuhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maroven (20. Dezember 2006)

<--- Thun (kt.Bern)


----------



## Iderissai (20. Dezember 2006)

Hehe, die vielen Berner hier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da kann ich mich gleich anschliessen, bin aus der Agglomeration Bern und spiele auf Dun Morogh.

Weiss jemand, ob es auf Dun Morogh eine oder mehrere Schweizer Gilden oder Raidgruppen gibt? Es wäre halt schon viiiiiiiiiiel angenehmer, "so z'rede wi eim dr Schnabu gwachse isch", da bei uns alles Deutsche sind hab ich mein Mikro gemutet, habe echt keine Lust, hochdeutsch zu sprechen, da müsste ich immer vorher noch "z'Gebiss chere", das mag ich echt nicht machen, und das noch jeden Tag. Sonst kann ich plötzlich kein Berndeutsch mehr sprechen. *g* Wenn schon dann lieber englisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ja, das Zürcher Oberland ist zwar schön, aber nicht mit unserem schönen bergigen Berner Oberland zu vergleichen sondern dann schon eher mit dem hügeligen Entlebuch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meldet euch, ihr CH-Dun Moroghler!

So long,
Iderissai


----------



## Rascal (21. Dezember 2006)

Firderis schrieb:


> Na, da muss ich ja den "Eidgenossen" gleich weiter helfen die Fahne hochzuhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fahne... het was mit Alk z tue, he? ;D

Hmm het s Wallis au es Oberland? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andee (21. Dezember 2006)

Sali ihr Chääs schlürfer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Andeé ---> Zürich

Grüessli vo de Schoggi und Heidi Fraktion uf Aman' Thul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ranari (22. Dezember 2006)

<- Schwiizer. Us Bade um genau zsii  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willmasta (22. Dezember 2006)

Da da da Schwiizer ^^

züri


----------



## Jehonà (22. Dezember 2006)

<--- Mühlehorner... weiss warschindlich ke sau wo das isch.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willmasta (22. Dezember 2006)

Nid würkli xD


----------



## Iderissai (24. Dezember 2006)

Jehonà schrieb:


> <--- Mühlehorner... weiss warschindlich ke sau wo das isch..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch doch, ig weiss wo das isch. Das ligt am Walensee und ghört zum Kanton Glarus.  Dert bini scho mängisch verbygfahre mitem Zug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruess Iderissai


----------



## Madrok (27. Dezember 2006)

chume vo bärn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drik (30. Dezember 2006)

Schaffhausen ganz an der Grenze zu Deutschland ^^


----------



## hub23 (2. Januar 2007)

baselland


----------



## Kenerul (2. Januar 2007)

Hey ich bin au än schwiizer^^

-> Kt. St. Gallen  --- Chume usm Kanton St. Gallen, wohne in Heiligkreuz/Mels, das isch grad be Sargans, wenns irgendwem was seit^^

Schös neus Johr^^

MFG


----------



## Mautor (9. Januar 2007)

graubünden chur
server onyxia chars lvl 60 und twinks


----------



## DeathsHand (14. Januar 2007)

Jehonà schrieb:


> <--- Mühlehorner... weiss warschindlich ke sau wo das isch..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Doch^^ 

<- Rütner, ja das sch..öne kaff bi linthal

Also au glarnerland

mfg vu antonidas

DH


----------



## Squishee (15. Januar 2007)

Aus dem schönen Toggenburg.
Lichtensteig/St.Gallen.


----------



## Goreg (16. Januar 2007)

<-- Auslandschweizer. ;-)  wohnhaft nähe Basel in Germany.


----------



## Khira5 (25. Januar 2007)

salü zämä, wohne im Kanton Züri und chum ursprüngli us Luzärn.

Han glaub de falschi Server usgwählt, ufem Teldrassil gits kei Schwiizer... oder doch?
pls write me

Sunnigs Grüessli us Züri
Khira


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (25. Januar 2007)

Khira5 schrieb:


> salü zämä, wohne im Kanton Züri und chum ursprüngli us Luzärn.
> 
> Han glaub de falschi Server usgwählt, ufem Teldrassil gits kei Schwiizer... oder doch?
> pls write me
> ...



Klar gits uf Teldrassil Schwiizer .... miich zum bleistift :-)


----------



## Willmasta (30. Januar 2007)

Uf Baelgun gits no rächt viel Schwyzer, unteranderm mich ^^.


----------



## Elmindreda (31. Januar 2007)

Willmasta schrieb:


> Uf Baelgun gits no rächt viel Schwyzer, unteranderm mich ^^.



Do schlüss ich mich a. Chum vom Bodesee und währed de Uni jetzt in St. Galle.
Uf Baelgun häts es paar schwiizer und hät (zumindescht mol gäh) ä schwizer gilde mit schwizerkrüz als gildenwams (als erkennigsmerkmol). Falss sie finde wötsch suech noch "swissjäger" Allianz-Site mueni no bifüege  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss

Liandrin / Elmindreda / Egwene / Elayne (mini 60er uf Baelgun falls mi wär kennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lakmaran (31. Januar 2007)

<-- Basel, eigentlich nur wäg em studium...

Schiine ja ziemlich elei z'si uf Forscherliga... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nox_1291 (31. Januar 2007)

Juhuuuuuu, entlich mol Schwizer daa ($w!$$ 4tW!)

ich be en Aargauer und chome vo Brittnau (grad näbe Zofigen^^)

Be grad am schaffe, als Informatiker hed me halt mängisch nüüt anders z tue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spele ofem Server Mug'Thol: Blackhonor (62 Warri), Impreza (42 Schami) W/ME!

Cool das auch einer mal an die kleine (aber deftigi) Schweiz denkt! 
Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Die Schweiz hat keine Armee, die Schweiz ist eine Armee!

Und ich bin weeeeeg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delirios (2. Februar 2007)

Tschou zämä 
O usem Ämmitau äs Grüässli ids Schwizer Schtübli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mialee (5. Februar 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoi zäme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

i bi us AG^^
wohnort: AG an der grenze an ZH^^

tschüüüssi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HOEFI.cH (6. Februar 2007)

Kanton Bern nähe Langenthal (genau aus Wynau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

lvl70 - Hexenmeister auf Gorgonnash


----------



## deXxta (7. Februar 2007)

<-- Zürcher uf Zuluhed

greez


----------



## Vulshok (15. Februar 2007)

Auch Hexer -> Gorgonnash, aber nur halbschweizer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In einem Jahr muss ich mich entscheiden ob Deutscher oder Schweizer. Was ratet ihr mir? Ich denke mal das ist klar wenn ich bei euch frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße


----------



## Ambushador (22. Februar 2007)

<-- Aarauer     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und in Graubünden (Disentis) aufgewachsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schurke > perenolde


----------



## Arlyon (27. Februar 2007)

Bin usem Aagrau... genau im Bezirk Brugg 


<--- Arlyon lvl 70 Jäger, Proudmoore  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jinboo (3. März 2007)

vo kt schwyz :>
server Proudmoore hend au 2 schwyzer gilde...ka wie die heissed x-]

mfg


----------



## Alcasim (4. März 2007)

Hmm ich bleibe mal bei Schriftdeutsch

Bin aus St.Margrethen im Kanton St.Gallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Trident_ (4. März 2007)

Saletti zämä, bin au en schwiizer vom realm Tirion (Trident lvl 57 Mage Horde) bin glaub zimli elei dete  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

han scho öppe einehalb mönet kei WoW me zoggt wil min pc tot isch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 s'netzteil kaputt..... und das netzteil isch e völlig veralteti version mit ere komische grössi...und ja, einige usem uusland wend nid liifere.. 

het fasch vergässe z'säge vo wo ich chum^^ also, chume us em kt. ZüRI na gnauer us WINTIIIII!!!111 (WiNtI RulLezZz^^) 

wens da schwiizer vom realm tirion het pls melde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schöne abig na PeAcE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fettie (10. März 2007)

Hi,
ich bin ursprünglich aus Bern, wohne jetzt aber in Detschland an der Grenze zu Basel!

Emmental ftw! ;D


----------



## Apyy (13. März 2007)

Wohne in Knonau im Kanton Züri  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Greetz
Apy


----------



## atischa (13. März 2007)

hi  i chumä vom bärner oberland^^(thun) cha das sie das vieu schwizer nachteufä zockä?!? wenn ja wächselt doch zur hordä^^=)

mfg


----------



## Riane (14. März 2007)

heiho! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich chome vo nöchi lenzburg ond somet usem kanton aargau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ben au innere schwiizer gilde (Swiss Alliance). esch zwar amigs e chli komisch wemer im gilde chat schwizerdütsch schriibt, aber dennoch nice! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astroboy (15. März 2007)

Uiiuii hii ihr...Rascal gar ned ggwuesst das schwiizer bisch....
bin 70er gnom krieger uf Nefarian....
Und Trident wo gnau wohnsch in winti...bin au vo dete.....
Und an alli alli Vo nefarian meldet euch mal bi mir name Astroboy^^...

Biss denne^^


----------



## Leiver (18. März 2007)

hei zämä,
i chummä vo thun bi 15ni ...dünkts mi nummä oder si di meischtä allis vo hiä??=( scho nummä bi üs im schuhus simmer 5 2 hordis (i u kolleg) u 3 allis (si o kollegä^^)

horde ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: mir chönntä ja aui twinks machä ufem glichä server (das syndikat isch guät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) när mau chli zämmä si u so  und ja so...X)

weiss zwar niid wasses bringt aber wär ämu no funny^^ ou und emm...wäg miner signa bi scho lang nümme 14 weiss ni wiä ändärä  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leiver (18. März 2007)

atischa schrieb:


> hi  i chumä vom bärner oberland^^(thun) cha das sie das vieu schwizer nachteufä zockä?!? wenn ja wächselt doch zur hordä^^=)
> 
> mfg



go päscu (atischa) go Päscu (atischa) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jep dass isch äbä mi kolleg ^^ besser gseit ac kolleg

mi Pc isch ds schlächt für WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Trident_ (19. März 2007)

Astroboy schrieb:


> Uiiuii hii ihr...Rascal gar ned ggwuesst das schwiizer bisch....
> bin 70er gnom krieger uf Nefarian....
> Und Trident wo gnau wohnsch in winti...bin au vo dete.....
> Und an alli alli Vo nefarian meldet euch mal bi mir name Astroboy^^...
> ...



VäLTE COAST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wender das öppis seit... susch eifach vo vältheim^^ na gnauer roseberg, du?


----------



## Zonalar (19. März 2007)

hiho^^endlich mal schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin auch einer und bleibe auch mal beim schriftdeutsch. ich komme vom kanton aargau und lebe im dorf bözen . das liegt im fricktal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hier noch was auf aargauerdeutsch… wenn d was willsch muesch du zersch mich froge wenn du ned weisch was ich gseit han denn lits draa will ich dir it frässi ghaue han XD

weiss jemand ob es au schwiizer uf em realm eredar git? pls, ich sueche hordis^^


----------



## Astroboy (20. März 2007)

_Trident_ schrieb:


> VäLTE COAST
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Klar kenn ich Velthe und Roseberg genau so....bi vom Tösstal....mach mal en char uf Nefarian^^...choemmer mal chli schriebe....


----------



## _Trident_ (20. März 2007)

Astroboy schrieb:


> Klar kenn ich Velthe und Roseberg genau so....bi vom Tösstal....mach mal en char uf Nefarian^^...choemmer mal chli schriebe....



isi..^^ ich mun eifach warte bis min sch*#@* pc widr ganz isch... s'netzteil isch ebe kaputt und das netzteil het e scheiss dimension  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (120x120x80). Wenn zuuuuuefellig öpr e gueti page kennt odr so es teil het bitte da schriibe^^ 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=6513

mfg Tri


----------



## _Trident_ (28. März 2007)

Gaht öper vo eu as Openair Frauefeld? Aso ich uf jedefall^^ eigentli hetets hüt s'programm bekannt gäh aber si hends um 2 wuche verschobe -.- findi zwar chli scheisse aber es wird sicher wider de hammer ^^ 
piiiiiiis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PommesOmma (31. März 2007)

Iderissai schrieb:


> Hehe, die vielen Berner hier...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja auf Dun Morogh gibt es eine schweizer Gilde, den Namen weiß ich leider nicht mehr!


----------



## jönu (4. April 2007)

sali zäme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+1 schwizer


----------



## jamirro (5. April 2007)

hui - nu einä

schwyzer


----------



## Kangaroo (11. Mai 2007)

<--- Zürcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonaris (16. Mai 2007)

[/b]hallo alle world of warcraft süchtigen!!!lautes lool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

wohn in der nähe vo züri. spiel siit 1 1/2 joohr wow! das beschti spiel seit 1000jooohr hehehehe!

ich suech no e schwiizergilde uf em realm rexxar!! bitte meldet euch doch bi mim twink herzblut!! wür mi freue dich im ts,guete tag  z`säge. han en 70er krieger wär toll e inzen gilde.

**no e supper gueti ziit, extreem viel spass und kei müedi finger bim game!! 






ps:sei nett zu den anderen, dann sind sie auch zu dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Nathlas (17. Mai 2007)

Hoi Zäme.

<--be au Zürcher. Cönt jo mol alli zäme im Edome zocke. :-D

gruess,

Nathlas


----------



## Soro (17. Mai 2007)

Auch ein "Eidgenosse"
<--- Horw/LU


----------



## tschilpi (17. Mai 2007)

Hoi zäme =D

Oi, vieli aus Züri do


----------



## Nitron4132 (17. Mai 2007)

Muuh zämä

kumm vo 4132 kingdorf muttenz (grad bi basel)

FCB ftw



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathlas (18. Mai 2007)

Nee FCZ lieg vor :-P


----------



## NakedSnake321 (8. Juli 2007)

Bin auch schweizer Aus dem schönen Kanton Zürich, genauer aus Glattbrugg(nähe kloten).


btw. FCB isch besser als FCZ und GC und alli andere^^


----------



## Littleheroe (9. Juli 2007)

ich liebe solche thread xD

<-- Berner (Bieler)
aufgewachsen (bis jetzt jedenfalls) auch in biel
und wenn fömer a, schwizerdütsch rede?^^

meld 4 eidgenoss


----------



## Minerva (9. Juli 2007)

Hoi zäme
Ich chume vo Küssnacht (kanton Schwyz). Isch es Dorf ide Nöchi vo Luzern :>


----------



## Sharmain (10. Juli 2007)

Geboren in Zürich

Dort 21 Jahre verbracht


Jetzt seit 2002 in Basel Stadt wohnhaft


und in den nöchsten 5-10 Jahren ab nach Sion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cybergamer (10. Juli 2007)

ciao zäma



jo <-- Bündner hald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greez cyber


----------



## Littleheroe (11. Juli 2007)

ig wär eigentlech fürnes buffed-schwizer-ts

wenn ir giude nüt los isch, eifach schnäu zu de schwizer^^


----------



## Sharmain (11. Juli 2007)

gueti idee




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. Juli 2007)

*mäld*

<-au en eidgnoss us em aargau(Wenni jetz FCA > all säge wörd chömed secher 10000 lols)


----------



## yanu23 (16. Juli 2007)

bi bärner

@little: geuti idee, worum ni - chönt dr ts server sogar bereit steue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesstern (25. Juli 2007)

Moin moin  salüüü  hi  was au immer  


chum us BASEL 
genauer baselland 

ou so viel zürcher   aua aua  nei seich hehe  sit liebi !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jojo  wen mol öper uf arygos  ume geischteret    Todesstern   eure shadow prister  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jojo   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daywalker596 (31. Juli 2007)

HIHO und no en 
<-----Zürcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greez a alli au nicht schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

cheers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDarwinKillalot (13. August 2007)

<---- Basel!


Grüessli an alli Schwiizer uf Azshara bsündersch an Georg, Cyl, Bigge und Hürby!


----------



## Katafalk (13. August 2007)

Chume vo Spiez kt. Bern. Hehe het ja rächt viu Thuner da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spile e 70er Ork chrieger ufem abysische rat.


----------



## Denami (23. August 2007)

<-- Züri oberland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bazdash (28. August 2007)

Schweiz -> Basel.


----------



## Littleheroe (1. September 2007)

het irgendöpper wo ou us bieu oder umgäbig chunt z buffed magazin???

i finges niene


help!


----------



## Jhuzu (1. September 2007)

<------ Basel


----------



## Elrun (4. September 2007)

Baselland   


Gilneas


Git e Gilde Bund der Eidgenossen dört. Isch e grösseri Gilde.


----------



## Heinrich Lenhardt - Fanclub (4. September 2007)

Uf Antonidas gits jetzt die neugründeti SWISS ALlicance wer mitmache will isch immer willkomme

<----- Züri


----------



## minosha (11. September 2007)

BASEL!

Sali zämme händ dirs Schön?


----------



## Xyphmon (24. September 2007)

Grüezi mitenand

<-- Stadtzürcher und uufgwachse im Aargau (also huere gföhrlichi Mischig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

<-- Horde/Proudmoore

Liebs Grüessli,
Xyph


----------



## Yanxley (24. September 2007)

sali zäme!
<----stadtzürcher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
spile im momänt kei wow.. eltere mached stress..
aber ab wienachte wider voll debii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Yanxley


----------



## Myhordi (24. September 2007)

Und das jetzt mal auf deutsch^^
Wenn man das spricht kann ichs super vertshen aber wenns jemand schreibt  dann siehts für mich njur so aus wie 1000 rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Yanxley (24. September 2007)

tja das isch halt oisi geheimsprach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(bedeutet:.. ne das musst du schon selber raus finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Yanxley


----------



## Sydneyfox (25. September 2007)

<--- Aarwangen, Kanton Bern.

<--- Horde uf Blackmoore

<--- Häxer us Liideschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## falc_ (25. September 2007)

<------  BASEL

<------ Allianz uf Kil'jaeden, Blackhand

e liebe gruess an alli do!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mazzader (14. Oktober 2007)

Au en Schwiizer. Bin z'Disentis ufgwachsa und wohna jetzt sit einem Johr z'Chur. Muetersproch Romanisch (I hoff dass alli schwiizer wüssend, was das isch, susch söllen sia sich schäma) drum chani ned so guat Schwiizertütsch, wird aber immer besser^^

Lg Mazz


----------



## Dermural (14. Oktober 2007)

Jo HOi

I bin an Eidgenosse und chume fu da 1st. Stadt am Rhein  Ilanz Im Bündner Oberland.





Elrun schrieb:


> Gilneas
> Git e Gilde Bund der Eidgenossen dört. Isch e grösseri Gilde.



Bini au amol gsi aber denn zu da Twinkgilda gwegselt


----------



## Durlok (14. Oktober 2007)

Aargau ->  Aarau    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wero (14. Oktober 2007)

hoi zäme
und noch ein schweizer
wohne in horn am bodensee
spiele auf teldrassil
viel spass euch allen


----------



## Jimmy Porito (15. Oktober 2007)

Also bin 15 und chume usem Kanton Uri gnauer gseit erstfeld. wohne det scho mis ganze lebe (isch ja au no nit so langes lebe).

PS: Mier hent der schönsti Dialekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Iehr uchoge sieche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smokealot (17. Oktober 2007)

Huhu Zäme

Also no en Schwiitzer meh...Os "Mägenwil" es chliises Kaff im Aargau^^

Spele of Anubarak und wör mi mol froie vomene andere eidgenosse zghöre^^

Peace & Blüemli xD


----------



## Thoor (17. Oktober 2007)

Gopferdami kei Aargauer do us Region Aarau/Köllike/Muhe/entfelde/schöftle und so(((


----------



## jamirro (17. Oktober 2007)

<---- Schwyzer

Server: Taerar
Fraktion: Horde
Chars: 70 Schamane, 70 Priester und noch ein paar andere Twinks >40

Hui!

P.S. Gilde: Sklaven der gruenen Fee - wir nehmen nur Schweizer auf wegen der Mundartkommunikation im Chat und TS/ Skype


----------



## Bender72 (30. Oktober 2007)

Daniel    Jg. 72    -->  Himmelrieder / SO

Blackhand  ->  Wonx


----------



## Qonix (30. Oktober 2007)

Salute zeme

i bi vom Kanton St.Gallä us St.Margrethen (fascht am Bodäsee, direkt a Östrich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , mit hende de "Rheinpark"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wohn scho sit  hmm 17 johr do  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die 3 johr vorher no im Kanton Thurgau ufgwachsä

<----- Qonix lvl 70 Untoter Hexenmeister, Nefarian (min Main, aber irgend wie fehlt mo dMotivation, ussert bim raidä das macht immer fun)
<----- Qonix lvl 10 Orc Schamane, Kult der Verdammten (de han i grad agfangä und macht mega fun, wird also schnell höcher werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Mondian (30. Oktober 2007)

<--- Basel

<--- KdV ^^ Ally


----------



## Qonix (30. Oktober 2007)

Mondian schrieb:


> <--- Basel
> 
> <--- KdV ^^ Ally


muahaha   ich kill dich ^^

na wenn du schon hier auf buffed aktiv bist musst du doch auch in die offiziele buffed gilde die Mitmoons


----------



## Fauzi (30. Oktober 2007)

Bin e Oberaargauer, wohne im Kanton Bern 15minute vo Solothurn entfern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Oktober 2007)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Bin e Oberaargauer, wohne im Kanton Bern 15minute vo Solothurn entfern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fauzi von Tweaker.ch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (30. Oktober 2007)

Nei de Fauzi vom Oberaargau *fg*
Joa bi ou chli im Tweakerboard. 
Und du bisch auso de berüehmti Carcharoth, dä wome immer widr ufemne video gseht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhr es ischmer e ehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gul'danier (6. November 2007)

Sali zäme

Ich bin in Züri gebore und läb au deet; im Chreis 7 (nei, d'Langschtrass isch nöd deet). 

Helvetia Patria! Geili Idee "Schwyzer Stübli"...

bb

Nic <CMA> (Gul'Dan)


----------



## -killler- (6. November 2007)

<------------------stadt freiburg (kanton freiburg)


tjaa leider redet man hier mehr franz. als deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (7. November 2007)

-killler- schrieb:


> <------------------stadt freiburg (kanton freiburg)
> tjaa leider redet man hier mehr franz. als deutsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



i ha nid gärn franz ir schueu...


----------



## Druchii (14. November 2007)

<-- Bärner (ou nid langsam)

Wohne in Hinterkappelen nahe Bern.

Spiele auf Shattrath, wie alle wow Spieler die ich im RL kenne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micmac (16. November 2007)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hoi zäme,
> _Damit auch alle verstehen was ich schreibe bleib ich mal beim Schriftdeutsch
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## micmac (16. November 2007)

gimlina ( nozdormu )
chur


----------



## Méla23 (18. November 2007)

Smokealot schrieb:


> Huhu Zäme
> 
> Also no en Schwiitzer meh...Os "Mägenwil" es chliises Kaff im Aargau^^
> 
> ...



ech chome os stette : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   schrieb der mol PM^^


----------



## seamon (19. November 2007)

Und von mir einen Gruss aus dem Thurgau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal Jerico (20. November 2007)

Cheers aus Nidwalden.

Kal aka Angron rocks @ ZdC


----------



## wheppu (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zämme

Wheppu vo Teldrassil
Mitglied vo "Rächer der Horde"
mir hend nah 3 wiiteri Schwiizer i de Gilde

Selber bini vo ZH, Winterthur (emel bald)

Grüessli


----------



## todesstern (17. Dezember 2007)

mol e frog hette einigi vielich mol luscht ufe schwizer wow zocker dreff?


----------



## Fauzi (18. Dezember 2007)

Womer nachher WoW Trading Card spiele? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Dezember 2007)

welcome to the danger zone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hi von nem innerschweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

Bin zwar nit aus der Schweiz, aber ich habe vor x-Jahren mal ein Wort gehört und weiß nit obs ein schweizerisch ist oder nit. Und zwar soll es angeblich Kühlschrank heißen? Omg....also das Wort ist: Chochischachtli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....wahrscheinlich total falsch geschrieben. 

Heißt das wirkllich Kühlschrank? Ich kenne eine Gilde auf Dalvengyr die sich mal so genannt hat.


----------



## Durlok (18. Dezember 2007)

hoi zäme 
i be vo aarau 

@Huntara
Chochichäschtli = Küchenschrank ; )


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

Durlok schrieb:


> hoi zäme
> i be vo aarau
> 
> @Huntara
> Chochichäschtli = Küchenschrank ; )



Oh danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, das war ja so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Dann schick ich hier aus Bonn mal liebe Grüße an alle Schweizer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (19. Dezember 2007)

auf mithrilorden ist meine berner version: Chuchichäschtli


----------



## todesstern (19. Dezember 2007)

omg nei chli schurre mol seh wer hinder de rechner hockt ! 

was da füre mensch isch sich mol kenne lehre kei plan !

aber wie ich das so wieder muess feststelle  mir schwizer si uns sogar für das vliel z schad !
man man armi schwiz  keine bock uf so was man man


----------



## Fauzi (19. Dezember 2007)

hee i schaffe grad in Aarau. Wo wohnsch gnau, Durlok?
@todesstern du würdsch di no wundere was da für lüüt würde cho.. *fg


----------



## Endoretikulu (19. Dezember 2007)

Meine Freundin ist Schweizerin und die ganze leibliche Familie wohnt in der Schweiz (bis auf die Mutter). Fahre da auch dieses Jahr wieder hin (zum Skifahren), da wir bei den Großeltern in Horw bei Luzern wohnen können.


----------



## DarkInfineon (19. Dezember 2007)

<---Thurgau nähe Wil

arbeite zur zeit in ZH City ;-)

hab mit paar Rl freunden die gilde chuchichäschtli auf arthas...sind aber dann von dort auf anub umgezogen ;-)


----------



## Langmar (19. Dezember 2007)

<--- Zürich ftw^^

<--- 70er Schweizer auf Vek'lor =)

<--- Grüäs a alli schwiizer =)


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

juhu. endlich n thread gefunden, wohin mir thront nicht folgen kann.

muesi das iz ono uf schwizerdütsch schribe, oder nid?


----------



## Underronin (20. Dezember 2007)

sooooo,schreib ich hier auch ma was

Muss hier mal die minderheit der basler bissl aufstocken

Grüsse


----------



## Kal Jerico (21. Dezember 2007)

> Meine Freundin ist Schweizerin und die ganze leibliche Familie wohnt in der Schweiz (bis auf die Mutter). Fahre da auch dieses Jahr wieder hin (zum Skifahren), da wir bei den Großeltern in Horw bei Luzern wohnen können.




Lol- ich wohn nur zwei Dörfer entfernt, hab 6 Jahre in Horw gewohnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> juhu. endlich n thread gefunden, wohin mir thront nicht folgen kann.



*panisch nach link und rechts blickt*...er sieht ALLES! *duckundweg*


----------



## Fumaro (21. Dezember 2007)

Ist doch schon eine schöne Schweizer Fraktion hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich komme aus dem wunderschönen Kanton Baselland..


----------



## Qonix (21. Dezember 2007)

i het nüt gege es Treffe ^^

JUHU jetzt denn endli Feriä (han es halbs Johr ohni duregschaffet   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Fauzi (21. Dezember 2007)

*tätschel* arms huscheliwuscheli xD


----------



## seamon (21. Dezember 2007)

"Huscheliwuscheli"?

Also wenner jetzt kein Untote und dezue no en Hexer wär... würi de Usdruck ja no verstah... aber so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Afuron (21. Dezember 2007)

Mal jemand aus der Nordwestschweiz: Basler

(P.s. Seit wann ist zürich in der schweiz?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## seamon (22. Dezember 2007)

Afuron schrieb:


> (P.s. Seit wann ist zürich in der schweiz?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ist denn BASEL?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellvetic (23. Januar 2008)

<-- auf papier berner oberländer
geboren und aufgewachsen im kt. Wallis, und immernoch dort anzutreffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2008)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hoi zäme,
> _Damit auch alle verstehen was ich schreibe bleib ich mal beim Schriftdeutsch
> 
> 
> ...



<-- Innerschweizer aus schwyz ;D und jap ich bin stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 THIS IS SPARTAAA eh ich mein .. das isch üsi schwyz und so blib sie au .. naja und ich läb in steine sones chlises kaffe zwüschet arth-goldau (kennen vlt paar) und schwyz

in diesem sinne ;D 4 the swiss army


----------



## Juliy (25. Januar 2008)

Hopp, Schwiz!


----------



## Qonix (25. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 de Fedi het verlorä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2008)

was füre typ?


----------



## Aseria (25. Januar 2008)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> ich liebe solche thread xD
> 
> <-- Berner (Bieler)
> aufgewachsen (bis jetzt jedenfalls) auch in biel
> ...



Dito vo Biel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In Grenche Gebore, in Pieterlen id Schuel und nu zBiel sit 5 Jahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ahja

bi uf Malfurion. Eifach Aseria (nüme gross on) oder min neue Main "Naruxio" (Allianz natürlech)

bis dene!


PS : Vote für alli ufene Server go und rerolle und e Gilde mache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (26. Januar 2008)

Das wärs. E Schwiizer-twink-stube D

RP-PvE mit der Gschicht das d Schwiizer World of Warcraft inä unds e König namens Willhelm Tell git 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mwah


----------



## Minastirit (26. Januar 2008)

.. rp server auch du scheisse und ohne pvp ;( 


ich muss zerstören .. doch es darf nicht mir gehören ^^

aber ich und kolege hends ma mit schwyzer gilde versuchect aber gid eifacht ned gnueg .. also redet mir hald dütsch damit die neWbs üs au verstönd^^


----------



## Weldras (26. Januar 2008)

<--- Stolze Zürcher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber merk grad das meh Berner Wow zocked...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## SilverdarkCD (27. Januar 2008)

Hey Leutz
Was noch fehlt sin Aargauer, und hier ist er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Silverrain, Druid auf Pere, aus Bad Zurzach /Aargau, stehts zu diensten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (31. Januar 2008)

Chume vo Büren an der Aare
Kanton Bern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hopp schwiiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (31. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was füre typ?


Roger Federer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (31. Januar 2008)

wenn ihr euch alle so nen schweizer zeichen dahin macht um euch zu bekennen. möcht ich aber auch das alle deutschen ihre fahne in die signatur nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm bloss ka wie das geht o.O


----------



## Littleheroe (31. Januar 2008)

I ha schone giude gmacht, mau. wär bock het, süu mir e PM schicke!

Server: Der Mithrilorden
Fraktion: Horde
Name: Chuchichäschtli
Ansprechperson: Oramos (das bin ich) oder einen anderen, der grad on is.


----------



## Medein (1. Februar 2008)

< zürcher...

also nöd direkt....ca halb stund mitm auto


----------



## pandak1n (1. Februar 2008)

Basel

Und ich will jetzt keine Sprüche hören^^


----------



## Falkoneye (1. Februar 2008)

Ich bin au Schwiizer. Kanton Zürich 30 Minute ewäg vo Uster mit em Auto. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Grüess  Falkoneye


----------



## Neotrion (2. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lozärn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
en liebe gruess an alli schwiizer done... Möchemer mol en Gilde ofemne server wo nor schwiizer ie döfed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (2. Februar 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> hoi zäme
> i be vo aarau
> 
> @Huntara
> Chochichäschtli = Küchenschrank ; )



hey du dröfni^^ dis beld ged voll de ''flash'' xD
sougoffe chasch ehre au erkläre^^
das verstoht glaub au niemerd


----------



## Juliy (2. Februar 2008)

Hopp Schwizzz!!


----------



## Alcasim (2. Februar 2008)

Chunt do eigentlich au öpper usem SG? ^^ Oder bin i de einzig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Chunt do eigentlich au öpper usem SG? ^^ Oder bin i de einzig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö

<------  der auch


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

be immer nu inner schwyzer aber bi mir i umgäbig sind au nu 6 wow zocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3 devo sind mini beste kolege ;D
ahja und nu 2 us miniere schuel die wonid z'zug


----------



## Spruso (5. Februar 2008)

Hui, het ja rächt vill Schwiizer hie (au wenn ich dä Biitrag leider vil zspaat entdeckt han).

Also denn mached mer mal bi dere Rächnig mit.

+1 Schwiizer

+1 Innerschwiizer

+1 Nidwaldner ^^

Demit wäred mer glaub 8 Innerschwiizer...es wird langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

WAAA Inflation .. ^^ immer mehr ;D

btw juliy du bist kein schweizer .. 

Naja schön das es so viele sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dacht ich gar ned. OK ich dachte auch nicht das wir soviele auf unserem server sind (41 die ich kenne .. ;D)


----------



## derpainkiller (5. Februar 2008)

Ich mag die Schweiz war aber nie dort :'( Hab mir schonma überlegt dort hinzuziehen aber ich weiss net so Recht...
edit: Bietet mir doch gute Gründe dort hinzuziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2008)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> Ich mag die Schweiz war aber nie dort :'( Hab mir schonma überlegt dort hinzuziehen aber ich weiss net so Recht...
> edit: Bietet mir doch gute Gründe dort hinzuziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Käse und Schokolade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Käse und Schokolade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 .. tolle tipps ..

hier gibts ein paar seen und diverses wie berge und ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 paar dolle frauen xD (ok die gibts in deutschland auch)

naja weniger arbeitslose .. nicht so viele "getto" orte

so muss auf den zug rest kann ich dir in ca 50min posten ,d


----------



## derpainkiller (5. Februar 2008)

Okidoki =)
btw das mim Zug klingt blöde >_<


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

naja das liegt nur daran das ich ned 18 bin ^^

soooo also was gibts hier noch
naja ausländer haben wir etwas weniger

anosnten naja ist ned soo viel anders ;D is auch kalt und so


----------



## Piloria (5. Februar 2008)

hoi zäme =)
es giit e schwiizer community unter www.swissofwarcraft.ch
und die händ e gilde ..."eidgenossen" uf un´goro (allie)...sind öppe 130 mitglieder


----------



## Fauzi (6. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> naja das liegt nur daran das ich ned 18 bin ^^
> 
> soooo also was gibts hier noch
> naja ausländer haben wir etwas weniger
> ...



Ja hier gibt es weniger Ausländer weil wir kleiner sind. Aber hallo? Die Schweiz ist inzwischen sowas von mit Ausländer übervölkert, da bekommt man fast Ansgt. Jeder dritter den man sieht ist kein richtiger Schweizer!
Letzthin in einem grösseren Kaufhaus, wollte mir wieder mal neue Jeans kaufen, im Gang hat die Guggenmusig gespielt, und ein einziges Fleischbad aus Kopftüchern war da. Nicht das ich was gegen Ausländer habe *hust* nur mir gehen die auf den Sack die nichts besseres zu tun haben als die ganze Zeit iwo rumzuhangen und andere Grundlos anzupöbeln. In den letzten Gewalt-Schlagzeilen waren von 10 Tätern, 9 nicht-schweizer dabei. -> Beispiel: Der alte Mann der keine Zigarette rausgeben wollte und darum fast halb-tot geprügelt worden ist. Oder der typ der während des Fasnachtsumzuges totgeprügelt worden ist.

Das kann es echt nicht sein.

Naja will hier nicht weiter rumwhinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt natürlich auch recht flotte Ausländer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btt:

swissofwarcraft.ch -> hört sich gut an, werde ich mal reinschauen und mir evtl dann ein twinkle erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse



PS: Damit keine Missverständisse auftreten, ich wollte in meinem Beitrag keinen Beleidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Naja da wo ich wohn hats ned soo viele .. die meisten sind in Zug/Zürich ect

Naja Vieleicht wenn man entlich die abschaft die ne Straftat machen 81% der schweizer gefängnisses sind keine schweizer .. dann wirds hoffentlich besser (ich war ja für die svp .. blocher hat wenigstens etwas gemacht ..)

Aber das mit ausländer ist wie gesagt nur eine ortswahl


----------



## Fauzi (6. Februar 2008)

Naja ist ja klar das es in den buurekäffern keine Ausländer hat. Bei der jugend von denen muss ja immer was los sein und ein grossen BHF haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem, wenn ich von Ausländer rede, ist eigentlich halt der aggressive Teil gemeint.. :/

Ja die blöde Schlumpf, die habe ich bis vor kurzem noch gar nicht gekannt, taucht die auf und tritt unserem Blocher das füdi wäg... unhöfflich..

Mit blocher waren wir sogar auf der ganzen Welt bekannt (schööfli u so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ja das war auch so was. Kamen die Schäfchen auf, schon hiess es von jedem Ausländer und jenem der keine Ahnung von Politik hatte, das die SVP alles Rassisten wären, dabei sollte es genau das SINNVOLLSTE darstellen, und zwar das gewalttätige Ausländer zurückgesetzt werden sollen. Aber wenn dann die mimimi11-grünen blöd tun, als am anfang als das bild aufkam ein Weisses-totes Schäfchen bei den anderen lag, und man es darum abgeschafft hatte, ist es klar das es falsch verstanden wird..


----------



## Qonix (6. Februar 2008)

Hehe

Ich hab mir schon oft vorgestellt wie schön es sein könnten einfach jeden Ausländern der ne Straftat begeht mir nem schönen "Tritt in den Arsch" über die Grenze zu kicken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

SVP und Blocher sind super. Raus mit den scheiss Usländer wo e nu scheisse bauet und uf köschtä vo denen wo schaffet lebed.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Naja ist ja klar das es in den buurekäffern keine Ausländer hat. Bei der jugend von denen muss ja immer was los sein und ein grossen BHF haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja ;D lieber ein kleines kaff als am ende bei little albana zu landen ..



> Ausserdem, wenn ich von Ausländer rede, ist eigentlich halt der aggressive Teil gemeint.. :/


Bester kolege ist auch ein Ausländer .. naja eigentlich die meisten (deutsch/schweizer .. italiener und nen croate



> Ja die blöde Schlumpf, die habe ich bis vor kurzem noch gar nicht gekannt, taucht die auf und tritt unserem Blocher das füdi wäg... unhöfflich..


/signed ;D giev blochaaar back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Mit blocher waren wir sogar auf der ganzen Welt bekannt (schööfli u so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich fand die umgeänderten besser ;D schaafe die mit messererstochen sind und bei den anderen taliban steht oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja eigentlich war ja damit kein "nigger" gemeint sondern das der böse abgeschoben wird 



> Ja das war auch so was. Kamen die Schäfchen auf, schon hiess es von jedem Ausländer und jenem der keine Ahnung von Politik hatte, das die SVP alles Rassisten wären, dabei sollte es genau das SINNVOLLSTE darstellen, und zwar das gewalttätige Ausländer zurückgesetzt werden sollen. Aber wenn dann die mimimi11-grünen blöd tun, als am anfang als das bild aufkam ein Weisses-totes Schäfchen bei den anderen lag, und man es darum abgeschafft hatte, ist es klar das es falsch verstanden wird..


die Grünen sind immer die alle einbürgern .. wir sind genug .. und ich hab keine lust jeden TAG in der Zeitung zu lesen 2 jugos und 1 aus dem balkan eingebürgerter schweizer haben einen typ verprügelt .. find sowas scheisse und dass dann nix hartes passiert das die sich das bewusst sind.. strafe auf bewäährung (Wayne .. steht in nem paper ich bin ober gansta YO ..)


----------



## Fauzi (6. Februar 2008)

/signed

Habe auch Italiener/Deutsche und so als Kumpels. die verhalten sich aber normal.

Naja gibt viele die so denken, aber sich nicht getrauen den Mund aufzumachen. Ich wär ja mal für einen generellen Aufnahmestopp, und dann mal aussiebeln, alles was härtere Vorstrafen hat etc..

Aber das wäre ja dann Rassismus und Blocher würde als neues A.H. durchgehen.. Nuja, die Menschheit ist echt bisschen komisch.

Ich habe nichts gegen einen anderen Glauben als an Gott (da ich ja eigentlich nicht gläubisch bin), aber ich bin auch dagegen das man Minarette und dieser Kram hier aufstellen darf. Wenn wir eine Katholische Kirche in einem muslimischen Land aufstellen würden wir vor der ganzen Bevölkerung öffentlich geköpft werden! Das ist einfach nicht Fair!


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

/gegen prügeleinen ;D
ich sag nur
http://www.20min.ch/tools/suchen/story/21511765

und jap solange ich keine kirche vor der moschee von allah hab gibts auch hier keine ;d


----------



## Fauzi (6. Februar 2008)

Meine Güte, naja wenigstens hauen sie sich gegenseitig kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ey man, wa luegsch mini chica ah? *telefon raushol* jetz bechunsch mini brüeder und cousäs a arsch man..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (6. Februar 2008)

<-- Geboren, AUfgewachsen und Arbeitend in Basel, jedoch kein Papierlischwizer sondern Ausländer =)


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

ST31N1GT 1HN XD ^^  (keine angst is nur spass)

Naja ausländer sind wir im grunde alle.. nur ein paar bisle länger als andere

UNd solche typen wie der xairon der auch noch arbeitet und keine rücken probleme haben die sind für mich auch schweizer .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal Jerico (6. Februar 2008)

> http://www.20min.ch/tools/suchen/story/21511765




/sich weg schmeisst

Muha...made my day...hat das einer auf Video? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (6. Februar 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> /sich weg schmeisst
> 
> Muha...made my day...hat das einer auf Video?
> 
> ...


das ist nicht lustig...das ist traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. Februar 2008)

solange es ausländer gegen ausländer ist 

schade das sie sich nicht gegenseitig runtergestochen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal Jerico (6. Februar 2008)

> das ist nicht lustig...das ist traurig



Also nochmal:

Idiot a. glotzt die Freundin von Idiot b. an, worauf dieser seine Kumpels holt und das ganze in eine Massenkeilerei ausartet...entschuldigung, was soll daran traurig sein? Seit es Talkshows gibt haben sogar solche Idioten ein zu Hause und man kann sie immer weniger auf freier Wildbahn beobachten. Ich finde das überaus erheiternd...dahinter stecken nicht ansatzweise ethnische Motive...ich fänds auch zum schreien komisch wenn sich 18 Schweizer wegen einem paar Titten geprügelt hätten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Schliesslich hat man unabhängig von der Nationalität das Recht ein Vollspack zu sein.



> schade das sie sich nicht gegenseitig runtergestochen haben


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (6. Februar 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> Also nochmal:
> 
> Idiot a. glotzt die Freundin von Idiot b. an, worauf dieser seine Kumpels holt und das ganze in eine Massenkeilerei ausartet...entschuldigung, was soll daran traurig sein?


Das es leute gibt die garnichts in der Birne haben und sich dann gegenseitig abstechen...DAS ist traurig!!!


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Das es leute gibt die garnichts in der Birne haben und sich dann gegenseitig abstechen...DAS ist traurig!!!


Nö, ich finde das amüsant, lass sie doch! Die sind einfach nur dumm...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal Jerico (6. Februar 2008)

Die haben sich nicht abgestochen...einer hatte nen Kieferbruch, die anderen Prellungen und abschürfungen. Alles halb so schlimm.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> Die haben sich nicht abgestochen...einer hatte nen Kieferbruch, die anderen Prellungen und abschürfungen. Alles halb so schlimm.


Ich drück ihnen die Daumen, dass sie es das nächste mal ganz schaffen!


----------



## Qonix (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich drück ihnen die Daumen, dass sie es das nächste mal ganz schaffen!


/sign

Genau. Ich finde es ja schon schlimm genug das man im eigenen Land schon fast zusammgeschlagen wir wenn man nur sagt das man Schweizer ist.

Ich habe schon oft gesagt: Macht mich zum König und die Schweiz wird wieder gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

Ach, ihr redet von der Schweiz... 

Naja, Deutschland ist da fast noch schlimmer!


----------



## Fauzi (6. Februar 2008)

Die Schweiz hat in den letzten 5 Jahren sowas von Zugelegt was ausländische mitmenschen angeht, und das schlimme ist, es werden immer mehr. Ich war in Bern und habe mein 10tes Schuljahr dort verbracht, ich war der einzige Schweizer in meiner Klasse.. und man soll sich dabei noch wohlfühlen?

Aber was will man machen? Wenn wir eine solch beknackte Regierung haben die den Tatsachen nicht ins Auge sehen will..


Schweiz den Schweizern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht nicht mehr lange und jeder Schweizer muss bei Rammdasmal (oder wie auch immer) mitmachen..


----------



## Neotrion (6. Februar 2008)

Also...
1. Es ist wirklich Schade wegen den Ausländern (für mich einfach Balkaner! Amerikaner sind nett, Asiaten und Afrikaner).

2. HEY VERDAMMT, DER THEARD GEHT NICHT DRUM DAS MAN ÜBER AUSLÄNDER ''LÄSCHTERT''.... SONDERN UM DIE SCHWEIZER STUBE!

(sry for caps, aber so sieht man es am besten)


----------



## Piloria (7. Februar 2008)

naja also ich bin eigentlich deutsche,aber habe von anfang an schweizerdeutsch gelernt und versuche mich so gut es geht zu integrieren.auf der einen seite mag ich dieses multikulti an der schweiz,auf der andern seite bin ich ja von deutschland weg...weil ich deutschland scheisse finde und ebenso alle andern deutschen (bis auf ein paar) und jetzt treffe ich ständig deutsche und das geht mir imens auf die nerven.die schweiz ist schön wie sie ist...ich bin verliebt in das land.dazu braucht es keine minarette,keine deutschen und erst recht keine intoleranten ausländer wo die schweizer verhauen.....denn es ist doch echt paradox.die kommen in ein land und wollen den leuten ihre kultur aufzwingen....ich mein hallo? sollen sie doch bleiben wo sie sind und dort ihr zeug machen und nicht die schöne schweiz runtermachen.man sieht doch das die schweiz funktioniert und sie würde es besser ohne den ganzen einfluss der leute von ausserhalb.

gut,damit hab ich mir dann wohl nen eigentor geschossen könnte man meinen....aber ich will an der schweiz sicher nix ändern und schon gar nich zu nem 2. deutschland machen *würg*


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Piloria schrieb:


> naja also ich bin eigentlich deutsche,aber habe von anfang an schweizerdeutsch gelernt und versuche mich so gut es geht zu integrieren.auf der einen seite mag ich dieses multikulti an der schweiz,auf der andern seite bin ich ja von deutschland weg...weil ich deutschland scheisse finde und ebenso alle andern deutschen (bis auf ein paar) und jetzt treffe ich ständig deutsche und das geht mir imens auf die nerven.die schweiz ist schön wie sie ist...ich bin verliebt in das land.dazu braucht es keine minarette,keine deutschen und erst recht keine intoleranten ausländer wo die schweizer verhauen.....denn es ist doch echt paradox.die kommen in ein land und wollen den leuten ihre kultur aufzwingen....ich mein hallo? sollen sie doch bleiben wo sie sind und dort ihr zeug machen und nicht die schöne schweiz runtermachen.man sieht doch das die schweiz funktioniert und sie würde es besser ohne den ganzen einfluss der leute von ausserhalb.
> 
> gut,damit hab ich mir dann wohl nen eigentor geschossen könnte man meinen....aber ich will an der schweiz sicher nix ändern und schon gar nich zu nem 2. deutschland machen *würg*




Genau solche mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber kenne typen die abdul oder so heissen und seit 5 jahren hier sind und weder richtig Deutsch noch Schweizerdeutsch können .. und die machen dauerprobleme ..

Ahja @20min ich fands nur geil .. 
EY kukste freunind an? isch geb dir gleich..
Wotsch puff ey ich hole kolege
bäm .. 

Eigentlich ist es ja schlimm das sich leute vom Balkan sogar selber verhauen. Bin immer noch dafür die Schläger auszuschaffen. Dann heisst es nicht immer scheiss Ausländer weil dann die meisten sehr Nett sind. Gibt Schweizer die ich blöder finde als einen Kroaten (Geilster Typ ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Aber trozdem finde ich einen grossen Teil der jugendlichen Ausländer nur naja .. scheisse .. Leute die schon Strafakten bei der Polizei haben wegen Randalieren ect .. kein wunder das job suchen mit nem itsch am ende des namens immer schwerer wird ..

/4 Blocher

Ahja und es geht um die schweiz und ihre problem .. hier dürfen schweizer auch ihre meinung sagen (<3 meinungsfreiheit)


----------



## Kal Jerico (7. Februar 2008)

Hey...eurem Gebahren und eurer Argumentation nach könntet ihr SVP Wähler sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab mich schon immer gefragt, wer die Parolen am ganz rechten politischen Spektrum tatsächlich für bare Münze nimmt, scheint als ob ich fündig geworden wär. Ich bin mir jetzt nur nicht sicher, ob ich mich darüber freuen soll, oder nicht.





> Genau. Ich finde es ja schon schlimm genug das man im eigenen Land schon fast zusammgeschlagen wir wenn man nur sagt das man Schweizer ist.



Tut mir Leid- viele Ausländer haben das ultimative Recht- das des Stärkeren. Der Schweizer begibt sich schneller in die Opfer Rolle als Blocher "Opposition" sagen kann. Dass er dann verdroschen wird ist wenig erstaunlich. Natürlich gibt es Fälle, wie der von Damiano in Locarno die indiskutabel sind, aber zwei der drei "Ausländer" sind schon lange in der Schweiz integriert und haben den Pass.
Verhalte dich wie unsere Politiker: Wenns nur eine Sprache gibt, die jemand versteht, dann wählst du halt diese--auch wenn das heisst ihm eine aufs Maul zu hauen. Hab gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.



> Ich habe schon oft gesagt: Macht mich zum König und die Schweiz wird wieder gut.


Da bin ich gespannt. Wieviele Menschenrechte gedenkst du zu verletzen?




> Die Schweiz hat in den letzten 5 Jahren sowas von Zugelegt was ausländische mitmenschen angeht, und das schlimme ist, es werden immer mehr. Ich war in Bern und habe mein 10tes Schuljahr dort verbracht, ich war der einzige Schweizer in meiner Klasse.. und man soll sich dabei noch wohlfühlen?



Untermaure solche Behauptungen mit Fakten- das klingt für mich stark nach Blick Niveau Recherchen. Die wenigsten Kantone führen afaik eine Verbrechensstatistik aufgrund der Ethnie der Täter. Können wir Ausländer mal definieren? Ich bin auch Italiener aber in der Schweiz aufgewachsen- vor 25 Jahren haben wir genau die gleichen Diskussion über die faulen, Aggressiven und überall sich breitmachenden Italiener gehabt. Mittlerweile sind sie überall integriert...oder denkt ihr Vasella ist ein Schweizer Name? Die östlichen Zuwanderer werden in der Schweiz aufgehen, nicht umgekehrt.



> Aber was will man machen? Wenn wir eine solch beknackte Regierung haben die den Tatsachen nicht ins Auge sehen will..


Nun, vielleicht weil die "beknackte Regierung" gerade genug mit der Personenfreizügigkeit und dem Kampf gegen die Steuerforderungen der EU beschäftigt ist. Die CH hat kein Ausländerproblem, aber so lange man die Aufmerksamkeit des Volkes auf die wenigen skandalösen Sozialschmarotzer und Schläger aus dem Balkahn lenken kann, wird niemand sich einen Dreck um Milliardenverluste unserer Wirtschaft, der Schweiz als Hochpreisinsel Europas, die jährlich Milliarden verschlingende unnötige Administration und zahlreiche weitere ECHTE Probleme kümmern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Schön wenn mans den grossen Absahnern der Privatgesellschaft so einfach macht.




> Geht nicht mehr lange und jeder Schweizer muss bei Rammdasmal (oder wie auch immer) mitmachen..



Ramadan. Fastenmonat im Islam. Haben wir Katholiken übrigens auch...hat gestern angefangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Es ist wirklich Schade wegen den Ausländern (für mich einfach Balkaner! Amerikaner sind nett, Asiaten und Afrikaner).


Na das ist mal ne Interpretation  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also meinen wir mit "Ausländer" tatsächlich "Gesocks aus dem Osten"...oder wie darf ich das verstehen? Amerikaner sind nett? Ein Volk dass andere souveräne Nationen aufgrund von gefälschen Informationen über Massenvernichtungswaffen in Grund und Boden stampft und danach das Gefühl hat, mit Schwert und Feuer einem zweiten islamistischen Land die Demokratie bringen zu müssen würde ich nicht als "nett" bezeichnen.
Alle drei genannten Nationalitäten stellen einen Bruchteil der Einwanderer dar- ich denke wenn Anstelle der Balkhaner die Amis in der überzahl wären, würdest du dich genau so über sie ärgern.




> die kommen in ein land und wollen den leuten ihre kultur aufzwingen....ich mein hallo? sollen sie doch bleiben wo sie sind und dort ihr zeug machen und nicht die schöne schweiz runtermachen.


Tja weisst du...das Denke ich jedes mal wenn ich in den Fielmann in Luzern laufe und dort nur von deutschem Personal auf Hochdeutsch angequatscht werde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wie du siehst sind solche Einstellungen immer eine Frage des persönlichen Standpunkts. 




> man sieht doch das die schweiz funktioniert und sie würde es besser ohne den ganzen Einfluss der leute von ausserhalb.


Und wie darf ich mir das vorstellen? Sollen wir die globalisierung in unserer Burg in Zentraleuropa einfach aussitzen und auf bessere Zeiten warten? Wir sind ein global Player, unsere Produkte werden in der ganzen Welt vertrieben, unsere Arbeiter zählen zu den besten Fachkräften Weltweit- das alles, weil wir uns immer wieder auf neue Bedingungen eingestellt haben...und eben nicht einfach stoisch die kleine Schweiz geblieben sind. Wir haben uns immer nach den internationalen Bedürfnissen gerichtet, dadurch sind wir erfolgreich geworden. Wir brauchen internationale Kundschaft- und das hat immer und wird immer unser Land massiv beeinflussen...und das ist gut so.



> gut,damit hab ich mir dann wohl nen eigentor geschossen könnte man meinen....aber ich will an der schweiz sicher nix ändern und schon gar nich zu nem 2. deutschland machen


Das wir nie passieren. Deutschland hat keine direkte Demokratie. Wenn Deutsche in die Schweiz kommen, werden sie innerhalb einer Generation assimiliert.


----------



## Qonix (7. Februar 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> Da bin ich gespannt. Wieviele Menschenrechte gedenkst du zu verletzen?


Hmm, das überlass ich mal meiner Fantasie. Haben die überhaupt Rechte?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hmm, das überlass ich mal meiner Fantasie. Haben die überhaupt Rechte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die hat jeder Mensch (nur nicht jeder bekommt sie .. sauberes wasser ect sind auch menschenrechte )
.. Wobei du sagen kansnt du denkst es sind Aliens ... hmm


----------



## Piloria (8. Februar 2008)

> Tja weisst du...das Denke ich jedes mal wenn ich in den Fielmann in Luzern laufe und dort nur von deutschem Personal auf Hochdeutsch angequatscht werde...  Wie du siehst sind solche Einstellungen immer eine Frage des persönlichen Standpunkts.



na eben das meine ich.meine deutschen kollegen denken doch,dass sie hier in der schweiz jeder versteht und warum schweizerdeutsch lernen,wenn es sich doch ach so  falsch anhört.würden sie sonstwohin auswandern müssten sie dort die sprache ja auch lernen,doch hier sind sie einfach zu faul.

aber naja ändern kann man daran eh nix.man muss sich immer an die eigene nase fassen ...meckern kann ja jeder =)

also dann mal zurück zur schweizer stube:was bewegt euch derzeit so?welche schweizer orte mögt ihr sehr gerne und warum?was ist für einen neuling wie mich wichtig anzuschauen?


----------



## Spruso (8. Februar 2008)

Piloria schrieb:


> na eben das meine ich.meine deutschen kollegen denken doch,dass sie hier in der schweiz jeder versteht und warum schweizerdeutsch lernen,wenn es sich doch ach so  falsch anhört.würden sie sonstwohin auswandern müssten sie dort die sprache ja auch lernen,doch hier sind sie einfach zu faul.



Naja, das Problem hier dürfte wohl sein, dass sich der Schweizer IMMER anzupassen versucht. Kommt ein Deutscher, sprichst du ihn hochdeutsch an, kommt ein Ami oder Engländer, versuchst du mit ihm englisch zu sprechen, genauso mit dem Franzosen. Probier das mal in England. Geh da mal hin und quatsch einen auf deutsch oder gar schweizerdeutsch an...keine gute Idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Piloria schrieb:


> also dann mal zurück zur schweizer stube:was bewegt euch derzeit so?welche schweizer orte mögt ihr sehr gerne und warum?was ist für einen neuling wie mich wichtig anzuschauen?



Also wenn du was sehen willst, dann empfehle ich dir die Innerschweiz. Wunderschöne Berge zum Skifahren oder Wandern, nicht so viel Lärm, freundlichere Menschen (sorry liebe Zürcher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und du wirst in den Städten (namentlich Luzern) nicht ganz so erdrückt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ausserdem haben wir hier die schönste Fastnacht (leider schon vorbei)....liebi Basler, de Fritschivater holed mier eus wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Spruso schrieb:


> Naja, das Problem hier dürfte wohl sein, dass sich der Schweizer IMMER anzupassen versucht. Kommt ein Deutscher, sprichst du ihn hochdeutsch an, kommt ein Ami oder Engländer, versuchst du mit ihm englisch zu sprechen, genauso mit dem Franzosen. Probier das mal in England. Geh da mal hin und quatsch einen auf deutsch oder gar schweizerdeutsch an...keine gute Idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/2000000% signed ;D innerschweiz > zürich ect ;D
und fasnacht ist seit dienstag vorbei .. die hast verpasst das stimmt ;D (ich auch musste arbeiten 
(>^.^)=0(x.^)> ...)

und jap mit deutschen reden wir deutsch .. sonst verstehen sie es ja ned .. und englisch red ich auch nur wenn ein franzose in der schweiz ist red ich so lange deutsch bis eres a) versteht oder b) auf enlisch wechselt .. und wenn ned isses ned my prob


----------



## Fauzi (8. Februar 2008)

Also tu dir einfach Zürich nicht an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sehe die Ausländer halt einfach im moment als ein sehr grosses Problem der Schweiz. Schlagzeilen über Schlagzeilen bestätigt mir das, und niemand will was unternehmen. Und wenn dies der Fall ist wird gleich hart Kritisiert und alles Niedergeredet..

Wenn das in den nächsten Jahre so weitergeht, bin ich irgendwo durch auch nichtmehr bereit länger in der Schweiz zu leben, und es gibt viele die so denken wie ich. und wiederum muss ich mir gedanken machen, das es nichtmehr normal ist das Ausländer es soweit schaffen, die einheimischen zu vertreiben. Ich hörte schon von vielen jugendlichen Ausländer das sie die Schweiz scheisse finden, dann sollen sie doch bitte wieder in ihren Ostblock abhauen, aber wie auch wenn beide Elternteile Sozialempfänger sind..? Ausserdem sagen immer alle, wir schweizer sind rassisten, sobald man nur iwas gegen ein anderes Land sagt wird gleich eine prügelei angefangen oder man hat ein messer im rücken.. Aber das ist ja Normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sage nur:

(>^^)>O(+.O)>


*geilstessmileyever*


----------



## Kal Jerico (8. Februar 2008)

> Ich sehe die Ausländer halt einfach im moment als ein sehr grosses Problem der Schweiz. Schlagzeilen über Schlagzeilen bestätigt mir das, und niemand will was unternehmen. Und wenn dies der Fall ist wird gleich hart Kritisiert und alles Niedergeredet..



Genau. Schliesslich sind Schlagzeilen schon immer ein zuverlässiger Richtwert für die Probleme eines Landes gewesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zeitungen schreiben über die Themen, die Herr und Frau Schweizer lesen wollen. Dass dir so viele negative Schlagzeilen über Ausländer auffallen heisst im Endeffekt lediglich, dass die Mehrheit von uns genau das Lesen will, damit die bestehenden Vorurteile bequem bestätigt werden können, Rassismus sozusagen Salonfähig wird.



> Wenn das in den nächsten Jahre so weitergeht, bin ich irgendwo durch auch nichtmehr bereit länger in der Schweiz zu leben, und es gibt viele die so denken wie ich. und wiederum muss ich mir gedanken machen, das es nichtmehr normal ist das Ausländer es soweit schaffen, die einheimischen zu vertreiben.



Das klingt nach SVP Panikmache vom feinsten. Was zum Teufel ist an diesen Ausländern so schlimm? Sie ergänzen unsere Gesellschaft, sie machen Jobs für die sich die Schweizer zu schade sind und Lösen Probleme auf ihre eigene weise. Dass sie etwas heissblütiger sind als wir erklärt sich von selbst, es gibt wohl wenige Völker, die introvertierter als die Schweizer sind. Schau mal das Telefonverziechnis in deiner Firma an...ich bin sicher du wirst zahlreiche Leute finden, die man vor 25 Jahren noch als "Dräcks Tschingge" bezeichnet hätte- heute sind ihre Kinder Bestandteil unserer Gesellschaft.



> Ich hörte schon von vielen jugendlichen Ausländer das sie die Schweiz scheisse finden, dann sollen sie doch bitte wieder in ihren Ostblock abhauen, aber wie auch wenn beide Elternteile Sozialempfänger sind..? Ausserdem sagen immer alle, wir schweizer sind rassisten, sobald man nur iwas gegen ein anderes Land sagt wird gleich eine prügelei angefangen oder man hat ein messer im rücken..



Jaja. Das immer währende Märchen vom Sozialhilfe Empfangenden superfaulen Ausländer mit 5er BMW, der den fleissigen Schweizerstaat auf der Tasche liegt. Mann...fängst du echt jeden Knochen den dir die Wirtschaftliche- und Politische Führungsspitze über die Medien hinschmeisst oder bist du einfach zu desinteressiert um die tatsächlichen Probleme unseres Landes zu sehen?
Zusätzlich: Wir Schweizer haben tatsächlich eine sehr ungesunde Tendenz zum Rassismus. Und das dank Medialer Meinungsmache, Hetzkampagnen durch die SVP und eine grosse Portion Misstrauen gegen alles Fremde. Das war mal anders. Wir führen Diskussionen über Minarette- der administrative Aufwand kostet Millionen, obwohl in Zürich schon seit Ewigkeiten ein Minarett steht und wir aufgrund der Religionsfreiheit in der EU Verfassung sowieso nicht mit einem Verbot durchkommen (Siehe Verwahrungsinitiative, die ebenfalls von der EU ausgehebelt wurde). Wir wollen Kopftücher verbieten, die Mütze der Juden ist aber kein Problem für uns. Wir wehren uns gegen Moscheen, sperren in Zürich aber regelmässig ein ganzes Quartier um die Juden nicht bei ihrem Sabbat zu stören. Ein Schelm wer sich dabei böses denkt.
Was mir an der Schweiz auf den Sender geht, ist diese Indifferenziertheit. Man glaubt blauäugig jeden Bullshit, solange er mehr oder weniger mit der eigenen Meinung korrespondiert. Wir haben keine Ausländer Krise, sondern eine Schweiz-Krise. Es wird Zeit, dass wir die Ansprüche an uns selber wieder etwas höher schrauben und uns auf das besinnen, was uns erfolgreich gemacht hat: Dialoge, Verhandlungen, Anpassungsfähigkeit, Wandlungsfähigkeit, Toleranz.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

> Das klingt nach SVP Panikmache vom feinsten. Was zum Teufel ist an diesen Ausländern so schlimm? Sie ergänzen unsere Gesellschaft, sie machen Jobs für die sich die Schweizer zu schade sind und Lösen Probleme auf ihre eigene weise. Dass sie etwas heissblütiger sind als wir erklärt sich von selbst, es gibt wohl wenige Völker, die introvertierter als die Schweizer sind. Schau mal das Telefonverziechnis in deiner Firma an...ich bin sicher du wirst zahlreiche Leute finden, die man vor 25 Jahren noch als "Dräcks Tschingge" bezeichnet hätte- heute sind ihre Kinder Bestandteil unserer Gesellschaft.



Da machid leider nid alli .. wenns alli würdet mache hette mer ned so problem mit dene

und nei langsam sinds zvill lüt i de schwyz .. wird immer änger und ich wot ned inere grossstadt läbe irgendwänn


----------



## Fauzi (8. Februar 2008)

Kal_jerico.
Füehlsch di irgendwie agsproche?
Es isch klar, das du da nid verschteisch. Hört sich das halt us SVP-Sach ah,i finges e gueti sach. u das mitem 5er BMW isch eifch REALITÄT. das macht mi echt furzhässig, amne mittwuch morge wo jede normau schwizer mues schaffe, hocke ständig usländer imne warehuus, mäie sech es bier id bire und fahre mitemne merc oder mitemne BMW wäg.

Aber die Diskussion ist ja wahrscheinlich endlos..


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

jap also ände cha die nie ;D also miner meinig nach sinds halt zvill wo hier sind und scheisse möchid ;D /vote 4 abschiebung .. 

und die typen mit rückenprobleme ect und arbeitlosen geld gibts auch genug .. das weis ich weil ich nen typ kenne der da arbeitet (beim harz 4 amt der schweiz) alsooo ud eine bi de polizi könni au wo seit das er meh problem hed mit usländer wil die au bi polizi nu dumm dünd und nedma alles verstönd


----------



## Fauzi (8. Februar 2008)

JA die bschissed d regierig wiene 1 Aprilscherz.. Müese einisch mitem Finger schnippse u scho bechömesi gäud i arsch gschobe. Und üsereim mues chrampfe bissi tod umgheie.  bzw mini mum het sit10 jahr verstärkti rügeschmärze, het unzähligi OP's gha, het wäg däm nid chöne schaffe und mues für IV drum bättle... ungloublech..


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> JA die bschissed d regierig wiene 1 Aprilscherz.. Müese einisch mitem Finger schnippse u scho bechömesi gäud i arsch gschobe. Und üsereim mues chrampfe bissi tod umgheie.  bzw mini mum het sit10 jahr verstärkti rügeschmärze, het unzähligi OP's gha, het wäg däm nid chöne schaffe und mues für IV drum bättle... ungloublech..




kanni .. settig wo eigentlich fast nüt hend und anderst vil bechömid und eine wo wirklich en behinderig hed bechud fast nix und mues nu gu schaffe ...


----------



## Qonix (8. Februar 2008)

Genau das isch jo es Hauptproblem womer hend. Die Iheimischä sind dIotä wo um alle bettle mödn und kämpfä und dUssländer kriegget alles in Arsch gschobä. Das chas doch echt nöd si.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Genau das isch jo es Hauptproblem womer hend. Die Iheimischä sind dIotä wo um alle bettle mödn und kämpfä und dUssländer kriegget alles in Arsch gschobä. Das chas doch echt nöd si.




das chas ned si aber das isch so -.- und mir wälid sone schlumpf i bundescrap ding ..  nur frag ich mich wiso sind alli die zu üs und nach dütschland gange? Why SO? -.-


----------



## Yozoshura (8. Februar 2008)

Dir heit zwar rächt, aber das thema muess doch nid sii. Isch u huere asträngend das züg aues dürezläse...*VOTE for themawächsu!*


ostermundige ftw!

bärn isch nur dr vorort vo mundige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Dir heit zwar rächt, aber das thema muess doch nid sii. Isch u huere asträngend das züg aues dürezläse...*VOTE for themawächsu!*
> ostermundige ftw!
> 
> bärn isch nur dr vorort vo mundige
> ...




ostermundige Oo ne die möchid immer scheiss und dene muesi problem behebe -.-
steinen > zug >(ahja und nu züri langstrass *g*) > rest ^^


----------



## Yozoshura (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ostermundige Oo ne die möchid immer scheiss und dene muesi problem behebe -.-
> steinen > zug >(ahja und nu züri langstrass *g*) > rest ^^



Hö, was für problem muesch du behebe?

mir hei meh kebapständ aus dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nei auso bärn umgäbig > rest


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Hö, was für problem muesch du behebe?
> 
> mir hei meh kebapständ aus dir
> 
> ...



ach ussestell vu üsere firma Xd und irgendwie hend die immer so doofi problem -.-
btw pizza > kebab ^^ 1 guter kebab reicht mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bäääääääärn naja ... basel 4tw ^^ basler läckerli  hmmmm oder innerschwizer kirsch .. 

Ein weisses Kreuz auf Rotem grund wir lieben dich oh schweizerland
ein schwarzer adler auf rotem grund verpisst euch doch ihr scheiss albaner .. pris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (8. Februar 2008)

Ein schweizer Kreuz oder ein weisses Kreuz? Ein schweizes Kreuz gibts soweit ich weiss nicht *fg.

jetzt weisi das was geg albaner hesch xD


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

1. das isch nume en schnupf spruch xD
2. also bei mir steht alles richtig da *g*
3 .. wir hatten thema wechsel xD


----------



## Fauzi (8. Februar 2008)

Du bisch doch e gibuhärigi hundsniere xD


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Du bisch doch e gibuhärigi hundsniere xD




wuf ? .. ?

ach flaming schwyzer isch nid lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für das gis ts wo dütschi nix verstönd

also new thema: sbb und ihre scheiss verbdingungen xD


----------



## Fauzi (8. Februar 2008)

Hör mer uf, mir isch s GA schüsch scho ufdrükt worde^^ nenei isch EIGENTLECH e gueti sach, nur wennd imne burekaff wohnsch wetsch lieber es outo ^^


----------



## Spruso (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> also new thema: sbb und ihre scheiss verbdingungen xD



Ich chan mich eigentlich nid beklage. Bin i guet 1.30 vo Stans in Züri, dank de LSE (jetzt ja supergenial "Zentralbahn") und SBB ^^....obwohl ich uf em Heiwäg trotz Doppelstockzüg fascht immer muess stah.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ah ja: Tingi tangi Beeristruich, Schnupfe isch en scheene bruich....pris  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Spruso schrieb:


> Ich chan mich eigentlich nid beklage. Bin i guet 1.30 vo Stans in Züri, dank de LSE (jetzt ja supergenial "Zentralbahn") und SBB ^^....obwohl ich uf em Heiwäg trotz Doppelstockzüg fascht immer muess stah.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




najo ich weis nid verbindi isch bi mir immer doof .. schuel ca 20min zfrüe oder 10min zpat u.s.w
aber mues au immer staht bis uf goldau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2min 
i de ferie isch besser aber naja ;D

Hinter dünnen Schulhausmauern 
schnupfen die Schüler wie die Bauern, 
nur der Rektor in seinem Zimmer 
probiert es mit seinem Finger. 
Er schmollte und er grollte 
weil das weisses Gold nicht in seine Nase wollte.

Priiis!!


----------



## Piloria (8. Februar 2008)

> Also tu dir einfach Zürich nicht an. wink.gif



hehe zu spät...ich wohne in zürich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Februar 2008)

denn bisch voll im a.. ^^ züri isch nume guet zum schaffe (und langstrass .. ^^) 
Aber muesch der wirklich mal innerschwyz ahluege und go ski fahre ufe stoss ect 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach wunderschön det obe im schnee .. hacke dicht (nach bisle wodka XD) und einfach nur mit kolegen im schnee liegen .. hach das ist so schön


----------



## Piloria (10. Februar 2008)

also hüt han ichs guet gha in züri...bi mit mis mami ufm uetliberg gsii und so chli dä stadt aglueget.


----------



## Spruso (10. Februar 2008)

Piloria schrieb:


> also hüt han ichs guet gha in züri...bi mit mis mami ufm uetliberg gsii und so chli dä stadt aglueget.



Schön schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wobi ich jo immer no nid ganz verstah, wie d'Zürcher das Mikrohöggerli als "Bärg" chönd bezeichne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Februar 2008)

Kapier i au nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist ja jeder Berg um mich herum grösser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt doch nix schöneres als Fenster auf zu machen WTF ist das Kalt zu denken und dann die Landschaft ankuken ;d (Naja ich steh oft um 7 oder so auf also von dem her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Schweizerland du schönes Land wir lieben dich du kleines Land 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piloria (10. Februar 2008)

von dort aus kann man eben die ganze stadt sehen,den zürisee und die schneeberge in der ferne ....ziemlich schönes panorama eben.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Februar 2008)

Das kannst du von jedem Berg aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so mal überlegen was man sonst noch sehen kann ;d höllgrotte <-- ist auch sehr schön (so eine höle mit stalatiten und stalkmiten oder wie die dinger heissen)

Ansonsten noch paar museen (u.a. eines in schwyz)

Jenachdem was du so magst ;d


----------



## BlackSeed (19. April 2008)

en gruess osem Rüeblikanton a alli Eidgenosse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2008)

ach man, warum isch es do nume immer so schei** chalt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. April 2008)

Mmmh, was mich immer schon mal interessiert hat,
was ihr da schreibt, ist das Schweizerisch oder ist
das so'n Akzent?


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2008)

das ist Schweizerdeutsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es kommt immer auf den Dialekt an. Ich bin jetzt St.Galler. Ein Schweizer von einer anderen Region würde es wieder ganz anders schreiben.


----------



## Lurock (21. April 2008)

WTF? Ihr habt keine einheitliche Sprache?
Was lernt ihr denn in der Schule? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2008)

<-- Ou vor Schwiiz (Bärn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ned viel.^^


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> WTF? Ihr habt keine einheitliche Sprache?
> Was lernt ihr denn in der Schule?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


euer Hochdeutsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> euer Hochdeutsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lol? Und ich Trottel hab immer Rücksicht auf Minas genommen,
weil ich dachte die Schweizer würden nicht die deutsche Rechtschreibung lernen...
Jetzt darf ich ihn ja flamen...!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Lol? Und ich Trottel hab immer Rücksicht auf Minas genommen,
> ...



klar lernen wir den scheiss .. nur benutz ich ihn nie .. 

un eis säg ich dia .. wen du mini rächtschriblig flamsh flami dini mami ! einsdrölf !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (22. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 buffed forum isch irgendwie längwilig, wo si de di interessante persone wi baumschkuschla und co.?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. April 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> buffed forum isch irgendwie längwilig, wo si de di interessante persone wi baumschkuschla und co.?
> ...



1. de isch kei schwyzer ..
2. bannt glaubs
3. juli <-- lol ^^ und trhont <-- miss him haben glaubs aufgehört wobei juli paar mal bannt wurd^^


----------



## Qonix (22. April 2008)

schad, sind no luschtigi kerli gsi ^^


----------



## Minastirit (22. April 2008)

jo nur wäg dem hani en sig gmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calathiel (23. April 2008)

Schweiz - Lachen Sz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüezi mitenand (ka ob i schomel da postet han ^^ kei bock jetzt alles z durchsueche )


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

Salute. Mir werdet immer me.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Boah fuck, wie i de ganz EM-Rummel hass. Gebet de schei** wieder de Dütsche oder so und mir hend wieder rue.


----------



## Calathiel (23. April 2008)

hey ich han en schwiizer fahne vo irgendsonere krankekasse gschenkt übercho ^^ 
Zweitens übertreits schwiiizer fernseh irgendwie wieder meh fuessball sit mer d ' em bi ü shend... also ich chan mi nöd beklage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



guet s möget ja au nöd all fuessball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber s giit au no regione i de schwiiz wo nöd grad so übel sind wie züri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollmastere (23. April 2008)

Salü zäme

E schöne Gruess usem Kanton Solothurn
au ad Zürcher ;-) Hop Basel


----------



## Yozoshura (23. April 2008)

Aber irgendwie si d schwizer scho relativ uffäuig hei im forum xD...da het doch jede scho dr eint oder ander bann hinger sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

ps. juhu i darf widr schribe


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

also i bis jetzt no nie ^^


----------



## Calathiel (23. April 2008)

Ich hans bis jetzt nöd mol zunere Verwarnig gschafft *grinst*
Aber wart nur, wird sicher mol no passiere.. ich chan ziemli hert si mengisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (23. April 2008)

<--- °meld° basler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kilerinstnkt (7. Mai 2008)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hoi zäme,
> _Damit auch alle verstehen was ich schreibe bleib ich mal beim Schriftdeutsch
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GhôstPlayer (13. Mai 2008)

salü chumä usem schönä solethurn

genau gno numä im kanton aber egal


----------



## florian_r (14. Mai 2008)

<--- bünder voma klina kaff ^^


----------



## Namir (14. Mai 2008)

<------- Altstätte (mit ä), d.h. im schöne Rhintal us em Kanton Sankt Gallä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

Namir schrieb:


> <------- Altstätte (mit ä), d.h. im schöne Rhintal us em Kanton Sankt Gallä
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das isch jo ganz i de nöchi. I bi vo St.Margrethen.

Und uf Nefarian zocksch jo au no. Hehe, do mues me sich jo mol ingame treffe. ^^


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

mhm hani no gar nie gseh ^^

au schwizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wohleschwill (Argau)


----------



## ShadowMoonHunter (14. Mai 2008)

Hi ho

Bi eu Schwitzercheess und süache Lit wo uf "Die Aldor" Allianz gamend,,,,

Zermatt  VS


LG


----------



## Yuukami (14. Mai 2008)

scheiße würde ich nen thread zum thema "DEUTSCHE-STUBE" deutsche meldet euch... würde ich gebannt werden ... das zum thema...

und nein ich bin ÖSTERREICHER *scherz**scherz*

ich komme aus dem schönen Dortmund xcD


----------



## seamon (18. Mai 2008)

@Yuukami

Da ist aber wer neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daely (18. Mai 2008)

Calathiel schrieb:


> Schweiz - Lachen Sz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haha, bin us siebne.. :>


----------



## Yuukami (18. Mai 2008)

nenene neidisch nicht ich konnte es mir nur nicht verkneifen ^^ 
und beleidigen wollte ich nicht werden xcD 

ne jetzt mal im ernst ich mag die schweiz bei euch is im winter zwar alles scheiße teuer aber dennoch super ski gebiete ^^


----------



## Black Muffin (19. Mai 2008)

Einsidle SZ 
das buuredorf
but GanXta FTw


----------



## GhostOverload (22. Mai 2008)

aus dem schönen Seeland   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Langmar (24. Mai 2008)

/push
Wohnt eig wer im Kanton Zürich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfG Langmar


----------



## Langmar (24. Mai 2008)

Doppelpost >.<


----------



## Langmar (24. Mai 2008)

Doppelpost again.. >.<


----------



## Shalor (24. Mai 2008)

loool Langmar ^^

Bi e waschechte Zuger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Langmar (25. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> loool Langmar ^^
> 
> Bi e waschechte Zuger
> 
> ...



Muahaha Zuger und Aargauer wärdet ii Zürii immer fertig gmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfG Langmar


----------



## Shalor (25. Mai 2008)

pfff jaja die ibildete Zürcher.. wenn ihr wüsstet was über eu gseit wird..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollmastere (25. Mai 2008)

<---- E Solothurner aber eigentli e Berner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (25. Mai 2008)

<-------- Zuger


----------



## Langmar (26. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> pfff jaja die ibildete Zürcher.. wenn ihr wüsstet was über eu gseit wird..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wet etz nöd demit afange, was über d'Zuger und d'Aargauer gseit wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfG Langmar


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

zürcher argauer pff
zum glick bini innerschwyzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pew pew


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (27. Mai 2008)

käse käse, kühe bersch... ähhm schockolade.. ach mist


----------



## Langmar (27. Mai 2008)

This schrieb:


> käse käse, kühe bersch... ähhm schockolade.. ach mist



Hast du was gegen SCHWEIZER Käse und SCHWEIZER Schokolade?


Übrigens, n1 Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfG Langmar


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (27. Mai 2008)

ne, find ich alles ganz dufte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke


----------



## Rascal (6. Juni 2008)

Langmar schrieb:


> Muahaha Zuger und Aargauer wärdet ii Zürii immer fertig gmacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Muhaha Zürcher werded i de Schwiiz immer fertig gmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. Juni 2008)

haha lol i ben vo me spieler grad"schwizer opfer" gnannt worde=( wie fiez!


----------



## Minastirit (6. Juni 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> haha lol i ben vo me spieler grad"schwizer opfer" gnannt worde=( wie fiez!



kenni ^^
wobi ich und de össi immer flamed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meint ja eh keiner ernst

unser em lied ist doof
schalalalala Xd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (7. Juni 2008)

Schweiz vs Türkei(Fussball)

Geh ich am Dönerstand vorbei.... denk ich an das 4:2 *sing*


----------



## Rascal (8. Juni 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Schweiz vs Türkei(Fussball)
> 
> Geh ich am Dönerstand vorbei.... denk ich an das 4:2 *sing*


Auf eine Wiederholung am 11.6. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Langmar (25. Juni 2008)

Rascal schrieb:


> Muhaha Zürcher werded i de Schwiiz immer fertig gmacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Pff.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfG Langmar


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Züercher chönd nöd Auto fahrä  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Langmar (27. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Züercher chönd nöd Auto fahrä
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



>.<

Nur will d'Zürcher hektisch und aggressiv fahred, heistt das no land nöd, dass sie nöd fahre chönd :>

Vo welem Kanton bisch? Ich nimm mal ah Bärn, Aargau oder Zug xP


mfG Langmar


----------



## Qonix (27. Juni 2008)

St.Gallä die beschte Autofahrär vo de Schwiz.

lol, hektisch und aggressiv. I bezeichnä das eher als verträumt und halb im Koma.


----------



## Kusiii (28. Juni 2008)

wuahahaa... äntli schwizerdütsch schribbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hehe


----------



## Langmar (28. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> St.Gallä die beschte Autofahrär vo de Schwiz.
> 
> lol, hektisch und aggressiv. I bezeichnä das eher als verträumt und halb im Koma.




Pff.. why söt än St.Galler wüsse wie Zürcher fahred?

Und nur wil bii euem Kanton äs "Sankt" vorne dra stat, heisst das no lang nüt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^


mfG Langmar


----------



## Dæmøn (29. Juni 2008)

bi Bärner


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> St.Gallä die beschte Autofahrär vo de Schwiz.
> 
> lol, hektisch und aggressiv. I bezeichnä das eher als verträumt und halb im Koma.



guete witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


i find ja das in züri d'fraue am geilste sind ;O ok ich wür ja nie det wohne aber das isch was anderes


----------



## Qonix (30. Juni 2008)

Ach i mues no ab und zue gschäftlich noch Züri und sit i das mues weiss i au warum das Züri immer Stau het.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaynumerouno (30. Juni 2008)

Ich bin Winterthurer !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kanton ZH


----------



## Crackmack (2. Juli 2008)

Frenkedorf-Füllinsdorf Baselland


----------



## Manoroth (9. August 2008)

hahaha soo geil^^ en schwiizer thread^^

ich wohne i de nöchi vo züri aba halt i somene buurekaff^^

lol han gar net gwüsst, das de carcharoth au schwiizer isch^^

da lernt mer ja richtig was


----------



## Lighthelios (9. August 2008)

Wont süsch niemer in Solothurn? Ha gseh das do eine vo Biel isch ^^


----------



## Dragon of the Light (11. August 2008)

Hoi Zäme - tapferi Schwizer!

*DRAGONS OF THE LIGHT, Server Amant'thul - Trätet vor tapferi Helvetier!*

Auso üsi Gilde besteit us Lüt vo Grenchen, Biel, Basel, Langenthal, Rothrist, Luzern
etc. Kantönligeist pflege mer nid - Houptsach mir se chli unger üs und chöi "de grosse
Brüeder" zeige dass ä Huffe vo motivierte Helvetier aus cha uf Dscheiche stelle!
Froue u Gielä aui si willkomme! Wenn 18 bisch ischs O.K. für üs! Mir hei Lüt vo 18 bis
50 - auso ä richtig dürmischte Huffe...

Mir kämpfe uf dr Site vor Allianz uf em Server Aman'thul u sueche noch guet glunti,
tapferi und motivierti Helvetier für d'Gilde "Dragons of the Light".  Momentan simer
übersichtlichi 25 Nase, sueche aber vo aune Rasse und Klasse no Versterchig.

Vorauem Paladin und Schurke si no chli Manguwar. Mir si im Ufbou - chasch auso
tatkräftig mitapacke. Website und TS chunt in Kürze. Wen no e Chline bisch, häufe
mer der natürlech. Be üs muesch nid spiele aber chasch spiele wenns dr passt -

Fun, Spass, Humor und e gwösse Spieuerfolg wei mir zäme erläbe.

Wenn Du ä treue Kärli besch u äs WOW-Deheime suechsch de mäuti doch eifach
Ingame oder i däm Forum: Flüster am HUALON oder dann, Easyc, Perlé oder Ziomax
 - eine wird dänk scho ume si - und schösch schribsch e Ingame-Brief. Aber säg üs das
ä Schwyzer bisch OK?

Auso mögi d'Elune u dr Alteroclochchäs mit eus Si - bis gli! Für d'Allianz, für d'
Helvetier u für d'Dragons of the light!


----------



## SäD (11. August 2008)

us Züri / Dietlikä

Grüezi mittenand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLIM02 (12. August 2008)

<---------Schaffhauser Wohne  aber in Bern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arula (25. August 2008)

<- Glarnerin im Exil =) Schöftland war ich kurz, jetzt Wettingen =)


----------



## TE2RA (26. März 2010)

Haha, köööniglich en Thread nur für ois =) - ich han mich scho immer gfröget eb würlkich alli wo da umeturned nur Düütsch und Öschtriicher sind...

<-- Zürcher (mir sind eiiiiifach di beschte^^)

Bin eh Üüüle ufm Mithrilorde (aso wer au dette isch sell mich ruhig mal ahschriiibe)


Peace!


----------



## Reflox (26. März 2010)

Lasst die Threads in Fireden ruhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja trotzdem
<---- St. Galler und mag keine Bratwurst!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (26. März 2010)

< Bärner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bärn FTW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (28. März 2010)

<-- Thurgauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find aber s Bündlerland huereschö. Wenns döt nur au en Job für mich gäb und nöd nur für Käser und Bergbuure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotel (31. Mai 2010)

*push

AG here ;D


----------



## Parkway (31. Mai 2010)

Aargauer! bezirk Zofige

cheers


----------



## Alion (1. Juni 2010)

Aargauer Bezirk Brugg.


----------



## Medmius (1. Juni 2010)

<-- Zürcher für immer


----------



## Jin0x (2. Juni 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/147707-schweizer-gilde-ist-ein-interesse-da/


----------



## s0re (7. September 2010)

Woah, hallööllee!

Gar ni gwüsst, dasses da soviu Schwitzr het

Bi us Bärn u spile Warrie uf Malorne, eich mau im Forum mäude wedrne weit bestune

Cucu <3


----------



## s0re (7. September 2010)

Dragon schrieb:


> Hoi Zäme - tapferi Schwizer!
> 
> *DRAGONS OF THE LIGHT, Server Amant'thul - Trätet vor tapferi Helvetier!*
> 
> ...



Tönt ja wine Awärbig usere böse Zitschrift, es bitzli rächts auso Chöit de dir raide? Odr sooogar PVP spile?=) U wieso sit de dir Allianz? Aus Mönsche?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*flameoff

Cucu


----------



## Alice Wonderland (7. September 2010)

-> Us Züri =)


----------



## Fauzi (8. September 2010)

S einzig schöne a Züri isch der Wägwiiser nach Bärn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLN (8. September 2010)

Muss ich mim Vorredner recht ge.

Selber bin i St. Galler.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. September 2010)

Fauzi schrieb:


> S einzig schöne a Züri isch der Wägwiiser nach Bärn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ds Gleis 14 am Bahnhof.


----------



## Surando (8. September 2010)

Bern soll hochleben.

Ich komme aus Bern und wohne momentan auch in Bern, kann aber komischerweise dieses komische Dialekt nicht richtig aussprechen. Liegt aber daran, dass ich meist in Deutschland war.


----------



## nosmoke (9. September 2010)

ST.Galler mix Aargauer mix Berner mix Deutscher ^^

bi schwiiz dütsche doppelbürger ^^


----------



## jogilord (17. Januar 2011)

Hi,bin basler...sali


----------



## Luminesce (31. Januar 2011)

Da hetts aber viel schwizer. Ich selber bi zürcherin

Schad gits uf sen'jin kei schwiizergilde, wür mal chli abwechslig is ts bringe ^^..


----------



## Kooki (2. März 2011)

/cast Wiederbelebung 

lömmer de Thread weder loh uflebe =D


----------



## Jester (2. März 2011)

Haaaaaaaalloooo liiieeebeeeee Miiiiiiiitschweeeiiizeeer!

Wiiiieee iiiiihhr seeeeeht schreeeeeiiiiib iiiiiiich eeeeetwaaaaaas laaaaaangsaaaaamer, aaabeeer wiiiiiir Schweeeeeeiiiiizeeeeer siiiiiiiind jaaaaaa soooooowiiiiieeeesoooo eeeetwaaaas laaaangsaaaaameeeeeer!


Kleiner Spaß am Rande, ihr lieben Nachbarn!


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Haaaaaaaalloooo liiieeebeeeee Miiiiiiiitschweeeiiizeeer!
> 
> Wiiiieee iiiiihhr seeeeeht schreeeeeiiiiib iiiiiiich eeeeetwaaaaaas laaaaaangsaaaaamer, aaabeeer wiiiiiir Schweeeeeeiiiiizeeeeer siiiiiiiind jaaaaaa soooooowiiiiieeeesoooo eeeetwaaaas laaaangsaaaaameeeeeer!
> 
> ...



Ach, und zu mir sagt man immer, wenn ich schweizerdeutsch rede, es sei für euch zu schnell...


----------



## ego1899 (3. März 2011)

haha ne daran liegts nich ^^


----------



## Rotel (4. März 2011)

*Hey dir schwizer Giele!*

Mir suechet no Verstärkig für eusi L9 Gilde "NoWay" uf em Realm Vek'Lor Site vode HORDE.

Sind grad drah und drah us enere ehemalige Fungilde wieder öbis "Mit Bei und Füess" für Raids zämezstelle. 
Wer also ine reini Schwizer Gilde wot wo au es aktivi PVP Fraktion het, söll doch mal nach eusne Members usschau halte! -> /who noway
Mir bringet en eigene TS Server, e kompetenti und erfahreni Gildeleitig und jedi Mengi Fun mit! Derzit sind zu Spitzezite zirka 15 Members aktiv.

Au für Fusione mit andere schwizer Gilde simer offe ...

Meldet euch wener was wend wüsse!

Cheers


----------



## Azus (6. März 2011)

HAMBURG PAULI OHHH OHHH!!!

ps:

buffed.DE nicht .CH

nicht das ich gegen euch verrückte was habe :-)


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2011)

Azus schrieb:


> HAMBURG PAULI OHHH OHHH!!!
> 
> ps:
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Svwm_k9hYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

